# For What It's Worth



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Let me see if I understand this. 

Dish sold me a DVR-921 for about $700. Recently they've changed the software so the DVR doesn't work very well. At the same time, they have stopped issuing new authorizations to receive HD programming on the 921. So basically, they've made it stop working right for me and also made it so I can't sell it to someone else. But .... they'll give me $10 for it if I start renting another DVR that has extra fees.

Somehow this doesn't seem fair.

-- Roger


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

Isn't that wonderful, we are in the same boat (see the 921 software update postings) - yet today we received this marvelous email that "Dish on Demand" is NOW available for our dvr receivers (one 921, 2 508, and one non-dvr 300 something). 

Why on earth do I need/want dish on demand when their receiver won't function properly. Couldn't they fix the software issues before continuing with "dod"

What to do?

I LOVED my 921 until end of Jan 07............


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

doxieland said:


> Isn't that wonderful, we are in the same boat (see the 921 software update postings) - yet today we received this marvelous email that "Dish on Demand" is NOW available for our dvr receivers (one 921, 2 508, and one non-dvr 300 something).
> 
> Why on earth do I need/want dish on demand when their receiver won't function properly. Couldn't they fix the software issues before continuing with "dod"
> 
> ...


Dish can't turn off the MEG2 HD stream until they have enticed all of the subscribers to MPEG4.

Those that resist the temptation will likely get a free DVR with no commitments or extra fees so just hang in there...


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

tm22721 said:


> Dish can't turn off the MEG2 HD stream until they have enticed all of the subscribers to MPEG4.
> 
> Those that resist the temptation will likely get a free DVR with no commitments or extra fees so just hang in there...


Thanks for the encouragement. We always jump into the latest and greatest right before the prices tank - and we can't afford to do that anymore. Maybe there will be hope to recoup this time - since we supported them from 1996 with lots of money for their technology.......

doxieland


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeh mine is working like doo doo lately as well. The last update really eff'd things up. I am keeping in my second room as I am set up to replace it in the HT with the 622 and it will go int he bedroom to replace the 6000 in there. No way in
H
E
L
L
I will give either reciever back to dish for ten bucks. That is a joke.


----------

